# Opinions on These Two Acryl-Paintings



## max (May 30, 2015)

Hi, 

Just wanted to ask you for feedback for my two newest acryl-paintings.

Tell me if you like them.

first one is 30x60cm
second one is 20x20cm


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great pictures Max, and welcome to the forum.

The pictures look almost like they are done in water colors instead of acrylics, that's not so easy to do . I love the movement in the first picture. You captured the activity of the birds fantastically. 

The second picture gives me a sad feeling like a camping trip being ruined by bad weather. That's a good thing....invoking a feeling is the sign of a good artist.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice work Max!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Great work.. I especially like the treatment of the beach scene.. great brushwork! Welcome to the forum

D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love, love, love the first one, and I'm a super tree fanatic. I do agree they look more like watercolor, which is awesome. Those birds are just super!!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! I agree that these have a watercolor feel. They are SO lovely but my personal favorite is the first one. So much life and personality resonates from it. GREAT job!


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

I really liked the first picture. She has a mood of serenity. The only I would add more contrasting colors in the color of the road that it is not merged with the car in one white.


----------

